
Ask HN: What do you use to test website performance? - jmdocherty
I&#x27;ve used webpagetest.org and gtmetrix.com in the past. It&#x27;s been a while so I thought I&#x27;d ask HN in case there are more modern ways of checking for opportunities for performance improvement&#x2F;adherence to &quot;best practices&quot;.<p>I know they&#x27;re imperfect but I also use these tools for getting a feel for the care that has gone into crafting a site.<p>Anyone have any resources for doing a quick &quot;yep it looks OK&quot; website checks?
======
onion2k
I use Lighthouse and Dareboost as a minimum, and a suite of site specific
integration tests that run on Browserstack if it's anything important. I do
all my development using eslint and flowtype where appropriate, and I write
unit tests for the Javascript logic (usually in Jest as I do React these
days). I also use Sonarqube to check the code. I've been tinkering with
Stylelint to check and format my SCSS code.

Even with all that in place the QA/QC guy always seems to find problems.

~~~
jmdocherty
Thanks for all those tips and the insight. I use Lighthouse and Browserstack
but hadn't heard of flowtype or Sonarqube...will check them out.

------
jmdocherty
I just found this: [https://sonarwhal.com](https://sonarwhal.com) (seems to be
unrelated to Sonarqube) ... I thought it might help anyone stumbling on this Q
in future.

------
ultimatejman
Always
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/)

